# Reparar Subwoofer Logitech LS21



## ERNESTO14 (Jun 21, 2017)

Buenos días, de antemano les pido una disculpa, soy nuevo en esto de la electrónica espero no se molesten o me insulten, mis conocimientos son muy pocos. Tengo un equipo de Subwoofer LOGITECH LS21 que se le descompuso el control de sonido, trate de conectar el cable que va del control al subwoofer al cable que va con el Jack, pero obviamente no funciono, podrían orientarme si es posible hacer un control casero para poner en marcha el subwoofer o reparar el control? 

*ESPECIFICACIONES:*
Logitech Bocinas con Subwoofer LS21
compatible PC, Mac, IPHONE y Mp3
Canales de salida de audio: 2.1.
Potencia estimada RMS: 7 W.
Uso recomendado: PC. THD.
Distorsión armónica total: 10%.
Potencia RMS de altavoces satélite: 3 W.
Frecuencia de división de altavoz satélite: 1000 Hz.
Impedancia de altavoz satélite: 4 O.
Potencia RMS de subwoofer: 4 W.
Frecuencia de división de subwoofer: 0 - 1000 Hz.
Impedancia de subwoofer: 4 O.
Fuente de energía: Corriente alterna
Tecnologia de conectividad: Alambrico
Bocinas compactas
Los transductores metálicos de alta excursión de 5 cm ofrecen un sonido de calidad en un tamaño compacto. 
Subwoofer con salida inferior


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2017)

Buscá el diagrama eléctrico y subilo : Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis

¿ Fotos de las plaquetas ?

¿Cómo *subo* imágenes y archivos?


----------



## DudeRUCrazy (Mar 9, 2018)

Hola a todos, tengo el siguiente problema del cual no logró solución, poseo un sistema de sonido Logitech LS21, el cual deseo reparar ya que el sistema de Speakers no funciona correctamente.

Las características del sistema son las siguientes, es un subwoofer con una salida de Power Supply (120V~60Hz, 140mA), posee pot para controlar eL nivel del subwoofer, una entrada de 3.5 mm para los Speakers y un cable de salida hacia un mini control remoto. 



El mini control remoto regula el sonido, tiene una entrada para auriculares y una salida de audio de 3.5 mm para conectar dispositivos.

El problema se encuentra en los Speakers, como se había roto un cable, quise quitar las bocinas de sus empaques, al conectar en serie ambas bocinas y proceder luego a enchufarlas al subwoofer, cuando se reproduce una cancion, el primer detalle es el volumen de las bocinas, no se escuchaba alto, tenía que acercar el oído muy cerca de una bocina para saber si reproducen algo, el control de volumen si lo colocaba en el nivel más alto igual no era suficiente, no se escuchaba nada si estabas a 1 metro de distancia de las bocinas, el otro detalle es que en una bocina se escuchaba más que en otra, la bocina que se oía menos a veces ni sonaba. Ambas bocinas son de 8 ohm, 3W

https://app.box.com/s/8yn3xo8xrg0pxfeueaqi9hw5or24fd83 -> Fotos de los Speakers

Espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2018)

Como estaban conectadas originalmente-
El cable que se rompió a donde iva?


----------



## DudeRUCrazy (Mar 9, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Como estaban conectadas originalmente-
> El cable que se rompió a donde iva?


Estaban conectadas a un jack de 3.5mm donde cada speaker tenía 2 cables, uno a GND y otro al canal izquierdo o derecho dependiendo del sepaker,el cable que se rompió era de la conexión de uno de los speakers al jack, osea los dos cables, el de GND y el del canal.


----------



## juansantos0104 (Mar 26, 2018)

Buenas tardes, les comento tengo un sistema de audio logitech LS21 el problema que tengo es que solo un parlante suena y el otro casi no se escucha. El subwoofer funciona bien, cuando toco la resistencia variable que regula el volumen, el sonido en muchas ocasiones se pierde.
quisiera saber si el problema existe en este componente y por cual podría reemplazarlo? Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 26, 2018)

Llevao a una tienda de venta de repuestos a ver que tienen para ofrecerte, generalmente esos se les gasta la pista muy rápida.
Fijate por las dudas en las soldaduras de la placa base, pueden estar agrietadas, repasalas por las dudas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2018)

Otra foto lateral que permita ver el número de patas de eses potenciómetro.

Ojo además que el jack de auriculares tiene dos interruptores dentro que pueden fallar o rajar la plaqueta por algún tirón . . .  foto de la plaqueta lado cobre.


----------



## juansantos0104 (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2018)

Ok , es un potenciómetro de 5 pines , debes fijarte de cuantos Ohms es para comprarlo nuevo , aqui se trató algo parecido :

Potenciometro 5 patas


----------



## juansantos0104 (Mar 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ok , es un potenciómetro de 5 pines , debes fijarte de cuantos Ohms es para comprarlo nuevo , aqui se trató algo parecido :
> 
> Potenciometro 5 patas



Muchas gracias, miraré el post para informarme más


----------



## pandacba (Mar 26, 2018)

Es de este tipo


----------



## romus (Ago 30, 2022)

*B*uenas tardes, me gustaría saber si se resolvió el problema del volumen con el cambio de ese potenciómetro ?


----------

